#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Belogen geweest door toekomstige voor ernstige zaak - dilemma

## sara91

Salaam iedereen,

Ik zit al een tijdje in met een zaak die mij en mijn toekomstige is overkomen. Hij zegt me dagelijks dat ik het moet vergeten, maar ik blijf er steeds aan denken. Ik zal jullie eerst de situatie schetsen tussen mij en hem en nadien zal ik uitleggen wat er is gebeurd.

Ik heb deze jongen leren kennen in februari 2017. Alles ging super goed tussen ons, we werden verliefd op elkaar en begonnen een relatie. Alles verliep vlotjes de 2 eerste maanden. In mei is hij met zijn moeder naar Marokko gegaan voor 2 weken. Toen hij nadien terug kwam ging alles nog goed tussen ons maar begon hij meer en meer kwaad te worden voor niets, schreewen op mij. Hij kwam wel altijd sorry zeggen, maar ik begreep zijn frustratie nooit. In het begin sprak hij steeds over verloving, ouders kennis laten maken,.. vanaf dat hij terug is gekomen in mei van Marokko stopte dat. Wanneer ik begon over dat onderwerp, ontwijkte hij of gaf hij redenen waardoor het nog niet mogelijk was. Ik bleef me steeds vragen stellen, maar besloot dan om af te wachten en te zien wat er zal gebeuren. Vanaf mei is hij nadien nog 3 keer naar Marokko gegaan: eind juli, begin september en dan begin november, dan is de hel losgebarst. 

Ik wilde nooit dat hij naar Marokko ging, had nooit een gerust gevoel, maar hij gaf me telkens een reden waarom hij zogezegd naar Marokko moest gaan. De reden van mijn bezorgdheid was nl een meisje die hij in mei 2016 daar had leren kennen. Toen kende hij mij niet, maar hij had mij in het begin van onze relatie eerlijk verteld over zijn verleden. Het was een meisje van Marokko zelf die hij tijdens zijn verlof had leren kennen. Ze kreeg hem zo ver dat hij met haar fatiha had gedaan en klein etentje, enkel met haar familieleden in Marokko. Zijn ouders waren er nl. tegen. Blijkbaar was ze geen goed meisje en ging ze altijd naar cabarets en nog veel meer, slechte reputatie. Toen hij toen terug kwam naar Belgie kwam hij dit allemaal te weten waardoor hij haar zei dat ze niet meer samen verder konden, dat was in juni 2016. Ze wilde het niet accepteren of begrijpen, waardoor hij gewoon alle contact meteen had verbroken...

1 jaar later... is hij in relatie met mij tot op een dag in oktober dat ik op Facebook iets vreemd zag. Ik zag een facebook-profile onder een verborgen naam met de identieke informative als die van mijn toekomstige en foto's van een verloving met een meisje en als status dat hij met haar getrouwd was. Toen ik op de pagina keek, zag ik allemaal berichten over hun beiden. Ik had het meisje herkend,haar Facebook profile (die had hij mij in het begin van onze relatie laten zien). Ik begon toen te twijfelen of die facebook profile mijn toekomstige was. Wat ik toen had gedaan is een fake account aangemaakt en hem zo aangesproken om informative te verkrijgen. Zo had hij dezelfde schrijfwijze,.. en wist ik 100 procent dat hij het was. Nadien heb ik dat meisje zelf gecontacteerd en kreeg dan van hem telefoon toen ik met haar sprak. Hij zei me in paniek dat ik ermee moest stoppen omdat ik hem in problemen bracht. Ik vroeg hem wat er was en dat hij moest toegeven, dat wilde hij niet. Hij had me toen omgepraat om dit uit mijn hoofd te krijgen. Ik deed toen alsof ik instemde met hem en liet het. Ik vertrouwde op God dat ik de waarheid zou te weten komen.

November 2017. Hij zei me dat hij naar Marokko weeral moest voor een feest van familie. Hij zei me dat het enkel 2 dagen zou duren. Na 1 dag begint hij mij in paniek te sturen dat hij geld nodig had en een groot bedrag (500) om uit een problem te geraken. ik begreep er niets van.. en geloofde ook niets en werd kwaad op hem. 2 dagen later spreekt een meisje mij aan op Facebook en vertelt ze mij dat ze de echtgenote is van mijn toekomstige en dat ze te weten is gekomen dat hij een relatie had met mij en dat ik haar alles moest toegeven. Ze was in het begin heel vriendelijk en zei mij dat ik haar als een zus moest zien en haar meost vertrouwen. Ik heb ontkend, ze werd kwaad en begon me uit te maken en blokkeerde mij, gewoon omdat ik niet wilde toegeven dat ik een relatie had met hem.. ik vond dat vreemd. Nadien heb ik in woede mijn toekomstige gecontacteerd en vroeg ik hem wat er aan de hand was en dan gaf hij alles toe...

In mei toen hij met zijn moeder naar Marokko was gegaan, is hij datzelfde meisje met wie hij ervoor fatiha had gedaan en alles had verbroken tegen gekomen. Ze had hem bedreigd en vertelde hem dat ze nog alle fotos van hun fatiha had + getuigen en dat ze klacht tegen hem zou indienen in Marokko. Ze zou zeggen dat hij iemand van Europa is die meisjes in Marokko bespeeld en belooft om met hen te trouwen, maar dan gaat hij terug naar Europa en laat hij niets weten. Bovendien zou ze ook vermelden dat hij geld van haar zou hebben gestolen. Ze had hem dus bedreigd dat ze zijn dossier in Marokko zwart zou maken en dat hij dus niet terug zou kunnen gaan naar Belgi door haar zware klacht. Hij kreeg schrik, ze zei hem dat de oplossing was dat hij terug met haar moest zijn. Uit schrik stemde hij toe, maar tegen zijn wil. Sinds mei was hij dan in contact met haar tot en met november.. Ze dwong hem om geld te sturen naar haar, en wanneer hij dat niet wilde, dreigde ze hem weer met de klacht. Ze had ook die facebook profiel aangemaakt. Hij probeerde vanalles , hij zei dat hij alsof deed dat ze inderdaad samen waren uit schrik voor haar klacht. Ondertussen was hij naar een oplossing aan het zoeken. Hij was voortdurend aan het zien hoe uit deze situatie te geraken. Hij wilde haar gsm afpakken en alle bewijzen vernietigen, maar dat lukte niet. Daarom ging hij naar Marokko. Elke keer wilde hij iets proberen doen om alle bewijzen af te pakken of om haar in de val te lokken om af te geraken van dit problem, maar het lukte hem nooit. De laatste keer dat hij is gegaan had hij bewust geen geld meegenomen, hij wilde niets geven, hij wilde er komaf mee maken. Toen zij te weten kwam dat hij geen geld bij had voor haar, barste de hel los. Ze is dan meteen de klacht gaan indienen waarmee ze hem maanden bedreigde. Bovendien zei ze hem dat het haar niet kon schelen dat hij een relatie had met mij of niet en dat hij gewoon haar geld moest geven. Hij moest naar het commissariat en had haar dan toch 500 gegeven in de hoop dat ze dan de klacht zou annuleren. Dat was niet genoeg voor haar, waardoor ze nog meer geld vroeg nl 5000 en de klacht niet annuleerde zoals ze had beloofd. Dat bedrag had hij niet, waardoor hij dan uiteindelijk met behulp van een kennis zo snel mogelijk Marokko had verlaten en naar Belgie terug kwam. De klacht is er nog steeds. Dus maw wilde zij gewoon wraak nemen van dat hij 1 jaar geleden de verloving heft geannuleerd en alle contact verbrook.

Ik was in shock van al dit en vroeg hem waarom hij het niet eerder vertelde. Hij zei me dat hij schrik had dat ik hem meteen zou verlaten omdat ik de situatie niet zou begrijpen. Hij zei me dat hij alles zelf wilde afhandelen en oplossen en nadien mij alles zou vertellen.

Ik weet echt niet wat te doen. Hij zegt me dat we dit moeten proberen opzij te zetten. Zijn moeder had me ook gebeld en ze legde ook alles opnieuw uit en beloofde mij dat zij dit problem met dat meisje in Marokko zou regelen en dat ik me geen zorgen hoefde te maken en sbar moest hebben. Hij zelf wil binnenkort met zijn ouders langskomen voor verloving. Ik hou nog van hem, maar zit nog vol met vragen. De ene dag denk ik dat ik verder ga en de andere dag denk ik er terug aan. Wat raden jullie mij aan? Wil zelf mijn relatie niet opgeven voor dat meisje die niets waard is.. maar zit vol met emoties.. Kunnen jullie mij aub helpen met geode raad?

Chokran!!

----------


## sara91

Niemand??  :frons:

----------


## Anoniem05031998

Hey
Het lijkt erop dat je er nog heel vol mee zit. 
Ik denk dat je er met hem even goed over moet praten, alle vragen waarje mee zit vragen aan hem, vertellen aan hem wat er allemaal door je hoofd gaat. Gewoon even met zijn twee ervoor zitten om een gesprek daarover te hebben.

----------


## sara91

Dank je wel voor je antwoord!
Heb er inderdaad nog met hem over gesproken een paar keer en mijn vragen gesteld en antwoorden gekregen. Maar hij zegt me zelf dat het hem pijn doet om erover spreken omdat hij zich zo dom voelt en hij er een naar gevoel bij krijgt en dat als we vooruit willen dit verhaal moeten vergeten. Hij zegt me dat hoe meer we erover spreken hoe meer we in hetzelfde cirkeltje blijven en elkaar pijn doen. 

groetjes

----------

